# Howitzer BB questions, chainline? chain guides?



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

how does one setup a howitzer BB setup when they normally have a 113 spindle? is that just the 50mm chainline?

and is this compatible with chainguides still (e-type mounting or e13 adapter) as it looks like the outboard bearings might pose clearence/alignment technicalities.

please lmk


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

e13 should clear the Howitzer if the outboard bearings have the same outer diameter as Shimano or Raceface.

You do know that you need a Howitzer compatible crank to use a Howitzer bb, right? It's different from ISIS. The 50mm chainline should be what you need.


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

yep, different, hopefully stronger?
just looking at options


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You might as well just go with something like the Saints. They're actually pretty light weight, and they're very stiff. They'll probably perform better in the long run. And if you know me, you know that I'm a huge SRAM advocate.


----------

